# eigener Kernel



## Moartel (3. April 2001)

Ich habe schon öfters verscuht meinen eigenen Kernel für Linux (SuSE 7.1 Pro) zu kompilieren. Mit ext2-Dateisystem ging das auch immer problemlos. Seit ich aber auf Reiser-FS umgestiegen bin, kriege ich beim booten immer die Meldung 
failed to exec /sbin/modprobe mit irgendeiner Option (ich glaube -k). 
Bevor jemand fragt: Ich habe die Unterstützung für Reiser-FS fest einkompiliert.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen würde. Meine Soundkarte (SB16) geht leider nicht ohne das Modul, das ich einnkompilieren wollte.


----------



## Moartel (10. April 2001)

*Heul*

Weiß denn hier niemand was darüber? Noch nie einen eigenen Kernel kompiliert? Ist ja zum verzweifeln. Hätte euch mehr zugetraut.


----------



## alki (11. April 2001)

*Verzweifeln?*

Ach was! Die Informationen sind etwas spärlich gesät in deinem Posting.

Von daher nur eine Vermutung: du hattest bisher immer einen 2.2.x-Kernel laufen? Dann musst du einige wichtige Systemtools austauschen. Welche das sind, und wie du herausfindest, welche Versionen bei dir laufen, diese Informationen findest du in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/Changes

Vielleicht ist das bei Suse 7.1 aber alles schon dabei. Dann enthält deine /etc/modules.conf eventuell falsche Einstellungen für die Module. Vielleicht ist da ein Umstieg von OSS/Free auf ALSA der Grund...

Gruss
Alki


----------



## Moartel (11. April 2001)

*Danke!*

Tut miir leid, aber ich hätte gedacht, dass die Infos genügen würden. 
Also, ALSA hatte ich vorher auch schon, daran liegt's also nicht. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich einen 2.2.16 Kernel laufen. Habe aber auch den 2.4 Kernel von SuSE laufen (mit ReiserFS) und alles hat funktioniert. 
Ist es schwierig, die Einstellungen in der Modules.conf zu ändern? Bin leider noch ein rechter Newbie was Linux angeht.


----------



## alki (11. April 2001)

An sich ist es nicht schwierig. Du musst eben die nötigen Informationen haben. Die selber zusammenzusuchen ist nervig.

Jeder der eine TV-Karte unter Linux betreibt, weiss wovon ich rede.

Aber mittlerweile gibt es in der modules.conf von SuSE ein Haufen Zeuch, das meiste auskommentiert. Schau mal durch, ob du was hinsichtlich der Soundkarte findest. Ansonsten ist natürlich die SDB dein Freund (sdb.suse.de).

Kannst ja mal die genaue Fehlermeldung aus dem Log posten...

Alki


----------



## Moartel (12. April 2001)

*Mach ich bald*

Erst mal Danke für die Hilfe.
Sowie ich mein Linux wieder habe (brauche zur Zeit den Platz zum Win2k ausprobieren) werde ich mich intensiver damit beschäftigen. Leider ist bei einer zwischenzeitlichen Formatierung Linux fraufgegangen, und ich wollte noch schnell mal was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## Fredi Hochleithner (8. November 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich meinen eigenen Kernel kompilieren? 
Habe mir den 2.6.9 heute von kernel.org heruntergeladen

was muss ich jetzt tun?

mfg


----------



## JohannesR (8. November 2004)

Es gibt X Kernel-Howtos, sogar eins hier auf tutorials.de! Warum willst du einen eigenen Kernel? Die Art der Fragestellung laesst fuer mich darauf schliessen, dass du keinen brauchst!


----------

